# Went to Huron pier yesterday



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I didnt keep count of how many perch I caught but they were biting really good so it had to be atleast 20 if not more. Problem was , they are all really small. But they werent biting soft like the last time I was there , they were slamming it. I kept 8 of the larger ones and one small sheepshead , the rest all went back to fight another day. I really like fishing there , its comfortable and decently clean , but I dont know where all the large perch are that Ive read about.


----------



## Forgiven1973 (Jun 14, 2010)

did u go way out to the lighthouse?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Forgiven1973 said:


> did u go way out to the lighthouse?




Yeah I always go all the way out there for the best chance at catching perch. Seems like all I ever see being caught off the side on the way out there are sheepshead and catfish.


----------



## Fisherman Again (Jun 7, 2006)

Any fishing reports from the pier?

Looking at going out friday or likely saturday...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I wish I had the opportunity to get out there. Reports Ive read from other piers farther east are showing lots of good sized perch being caught. Reports of steelhead entering the rivers like the Rocky and then dying from the warm water have got me thinking of trying some night fishing from the pier at Huron for them , casting spoons. If they were hanging around the river mouth at others rivers maybe there are a few at huron. May not catch any but it would be fun to get out on the water anyway.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

The bigger ones will come in the Fall. That is when I have always caught bigger ones there anyways.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

yonderfishin said:


> I wish I had the opportunity to get out there. Reports Ive read from other piers farther east are showing lots of good sized perch being caught. Reports of steelhead entering the rivers like the Rocky and then dying from the warm water have got me thinking of trying some night fishing from the pier at Huron for them , casting spoons. If they were hanging around the river mouth at others rivers maybe there are a few at huron. May not catch any but it would be fun to get out on the water anyway.


There's a pier in Geneva State Park just east of there where you can catch Steelies during the day throwing cleo's


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Great looking perch! How big is that big one?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Headboat Hunter said:


> Great looking perch! How big is that big one?


I think the biggest one was around 8 inches , the pic actually makes them look bigger than they were.


----------



## Fisherman Again (Jun 7, 2006)

when should the perch bit pick up on the pier? went out there yesterday and nothing going on.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Why would a steelhead die in the river...they aren't like Chinook...even kings leave the river when it is to warm or sunny. And just return when the temp. is to their liking.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

bassmanmark said:


> Why would a steelhead die in the river...they aren't like Chinook...even kings leave the river when it is to warm or sunny. And just return when the temp. is to their liking.


The water has to be pretty cool for them to live , during the heat of the day if any get caught still in the river as the temp goes up they die. During the cold months its not an issue.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

i usually hit Huron pier in late april early may and get decent size fish then. didnt make it this year because of the water level when i was able to get out. i have seen people limit out on decent size perch off mentor headlands pier in oct when i was fishing for steelhead there. i think the best bet for bigger fish is east


----------

